# Farmers Almanac predicts colder than normal winter!



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Let's hope it's true!

http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2014/08/24/2015-us-winter-forecast/


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope it's true also, but what did it predict last year?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

As cool as this summer has been were on the right track. Time to order my new auger.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I also love it when they say "normal" as it applies to temperatures...there is no normal, just an average of the temperatures which they've recorded overly a relatively short time


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

They predicted a cold one last year also



Mr.Good said:


> I hope it's true also, but what did it predict last year?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good hope they are right. I am ready for some ice fishing! Wonder when first ice will be this year?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

A little snow at Christmas time then highs to average right 50 to 55 degrees. Lows at 35 to 38 degrees.

About wore my chainsaw out cutting a 3 foot wide by 50 foot long slit in the ice last year in order to cast my husky jerks.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I hope it gets cold and stays cold but without all the snow like last winter. All that snow made it hard to pull my ice shed.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

OH YEA, OH YEA, CAN YA TELL I'M READY, HAPPY ALL THAT STUFF, CMON COLD :Banane14::Banane10::bananahuge:


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope it's arctic all winter, Hopefully first ice is about 2weeks before Christmas lasting till last week of march


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

According to these guys, your wish may come true! haha 

http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...ming-soon-bread-milk-prices-expected-to-soar/



laynhardwood said:


> I hope it's arctic all winter, Hopefully first ice is about 2weeks before Christmas lasting till last week of march


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Saw an article in Plain Dealer business section a couple days ago. They claimed heating oil prices will be down due to a warmer winter. 

We will see.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

com,,on guys nobody really knows, me I hope for spring ,, say about nov 1st.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bring It On.... in December.... no sooner


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=2

Welllllll.... there are a few differing opinions... But don't let me stop you from hoping.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes it was nice last winter. Drove right out on the lake with my suburban, iphone in one hand with the navionics app on. Stopped by my honey hole and started fishing!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Was this, by chance, off Catawba State Park?



Tightlines said:


> Yes it was nice last winter. Drove right out on the lake with my suburban, iphone in one hand with the navionics app on. Stopped by my honey hole and started fishing!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

That was on Lake Wawasee in Syracuse, IN. I did go out on erie last winter but i had my atv.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahh okay, I remember seeing two trucks out on the ice at Catawba State Park. They weren't that far out, but still was a sight to see



Tightlines said:


> That was on Lake Wawasee in Syracuse, IN. I did go out on erie last winter but i had my atv.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use to look forward to cold weather and ice fishing but that was back about 15 yrs ago. then the winters turned much warmer for many yrs and I gave up on ice fishing. now it seems like we may have some colder winters than were use to having. but now I hate the cold and will probably never ice fish again. now I like for it to get cold and snow in December for deer hunting then start warming up in January.

but its ok with me if it gets cold for you ice fisherman. because I usually hibernate during the cold winter months anyway. now I like to go to florida during February when I can talk my wife into going. if this year is anything like last yr I hope she wants to go.
sherman


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Low of 33* saturday night where i live. Just got my new Arctic Armor camo suit yesterday. Bring it on!!!!


----------

